# Pause in boost



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

While running my car at the strip, I noticed that boost comes on pretty strong in every gear but 4 th. It seems to pause for a while before it gets back to boostn. Any ideas why? Boost controller, to small of an exhaust, flywheel


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That was definitely a fuel issue which resulted in not stellar Dyno run. Becareful with that expensive engine.......


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Yup I believe you are correct  I installed the 255 FP on Wednesday and it made a huge difference!  Only thing left now is to install my 3 inch exhaust, go back to the dyno and back to capitol raceway


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Pay attention to the car, it tells you little things that can result in big things later. Good luck on your next dyno pull and at the track....

Dee


----------

